# Some Good Museums



## Ghostdancer (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone here in the Seattle area? I was there two months ago and visited the Museum of Flight; a must see for any aviation buff.

How about San Diego? I saw the Aerospace Museum in Balboa Park during my visit to SD last year. Also a good one.


----------



## Elvis (Dec 8, 2007)

Ghostdancer said:


> Anyone here in the Seattle area? I was there two months ago and visited the Museum of Flight; a must see for any aviation buff.


Close enough - I'm 7.5 miles west.
You know, I haven't been there in a long time.
Went with a girl I dated back in the late 80's.
Heard its grown quite a bit since then.
I'd really like to go see that "personal courage" wing.

Next time you're out this way, take some time and head up north to Arlington.
Paul Allen has his personal collection of WWII aviation on display at the airport up there.

He calls it his Flying Heritage Collection and it looks like admission is $20.

There's another flying museum in Port Townsend.
You'll have to take a ferry boat over (from Seattle) to either Bainbridge or Kingston and drive out there.
It's about 25 miles after you cross the Hood Canal Bridge.
My advice - contact these guys FIRST. I went out there last summer because the website proclaimed the new museum was already open, and as you can see from the link...it couldn't have been. 

...and next time you're up this way, drop me an e-mail and I'll buy you a cup of coffee.
I'd really like to hear your take on living in the Southwest.




Elvis


----------



## RabidAlien (May 2, 2008)

May be chiming in on this thread a bit late, but if you're in the Seattle area, I'd suggest heading south into Oregon. Take the time to cruise down to McMinney, Oregon to the Evergreen Aviation Space Museum Evergreen Air Museum. They've got the Spruce Goose there....you really can't tell the size of the thing until you get inside the hangar and notice the B-25 tucked under the tail section of the Goose....with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Freebird (May 3, 2008)

Elvis said:


> ...and next time you're up this way, drop me an e-mail and *I'll buy you a cup of coffee.*
> I'd really like to hear your take on living in the Southwest.
> 
> Elvis



I guess that would be Starbucks?    

I'm about 2.5 hours north of you, I've been meaning to go see the Museum of flight for quite some time....


----------



## Elvis (May 4, 2008)

That crap house?!
PLEASE!
I right around the corner from Pegasus.
Actually, its not so much _who_ you get the coffee from, but just how well its made.
One of the best latte's I've ever had came off a self-owned cart that was parked in front of a store in West Seattle.
Who knows who's coffee they used, but that was a really tasty cup O'Joe.
Back in my "7-11 days", we used "Johnson Bros." coffee. At that time, it was considered one of best tasting coffee's you could get anywhere. Some mornings, the line would almost go out the door.

...actually, I should go visit you. I haven't been to Vancouver since '89. I took my then-girlfriend up there. Queen Elizabeth park, the planatarium (do they still have the big metal crab out in front?), she even got me to walk across that dam rickety rope bridge (the Capillano, in case you're wondering). We took pics of each other standing next to the totems in Stanley park, then drove to the top.
Is there still the big look out up there?
...I remember there were a couple of stands up there, too. Mmmm, good hot dogs. 



Elvis


----------



## A4K (May 5, 2008)

Some great museums for aircraft and military history I've seen here in Europe - 

Deutsches Technisches Museum (German technical museum), Münich, Germany;

Technisches Museum Wien (Technical museum of Vienna), Vienna, Austria;

Heeresgeschichtliches Museum (Army history museum),Vienna, Austria (They even have the bullet-holed car in which Franz Ferdinand was shot, starting the first world war);

Ferihegyi Repülő Muzeum (Ferihegy Aircraft Museum) Ferihegy international airport, Budapest, Hungary.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2008)

Hey RabidAlien,

Have you gone over to the Cavenaugh Flight museum in Addison? It's pretty good. One of their more prized possessions is a He-111 that they used in the movie "The Battle of Britain".


----------



## Eco-81 (May 6, 2008)

I was at the Museum of Flight last year and I would recommend it to anyone in the area. I was there for 5 hours and did not make it through the whole thing. Here are a few pictures I took while I was there.


----------



## Elvis (May 6, 2008)

I wonder if that '51 in Eco-81's pictorial wasn't one of the escorts when they brought the B-29 in, back in '92.
I worked in Renton back then, and those 3 planes buzzed our shop probably 5 or 6 times.
You have no idea how loud four R-3350's and two V-1650's can be, until you've heard them in unison, at (I'm guesstimating) about 300 feet over your head.
It shook the building AND the ground.
Quite a sight.

------------------------------
Eco-81,

When you were up here, did you also get a chance to check out Paul Allen's collection of warbirds in Arlington?




Elvis


----------



## Thorlifter (May 6, 2008)

Nice pics Eco.


----------



## Eco-81 (May 6, 2008)

Elvis I have not been to Paul Allen's, I will be back up there in July and will make sure I get over there, 

Thanks.


----------



## Haztoys (May 6, 2008)

Eco-81 said:


> I was at the Museum of Flight last year and I would recommend it to anyone in the area. I was there for 5 hours and did not make it through the whole thing. Here are a few pictures I took while I was there.



These birds are out of a museum that was once in Arizona...Were I live ...I sure wise they were still there...Nice pics


----------



## Elvis (May 9, 2008)

Eco-81 said:


> Elvis I have not been to Paul Allen's, I will be back up there in July and will make sure I get over there,
> 
> Thanks.


You're welcome.

Elvis


----------



## Trebor (May 9, 2008)

there's only 1 air museum near me, and that's the Olympic Flight Museum. I been there several times. they have this event called gathering of the warbirds. y'all should come


----------



## RabidAlien (May 9, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Hey RabidAlien,
> 
> Have you gone over to the Cavenaugh Flight museum in Addison? It's pretty good. One of their more prized possessions is a He-111 that they used in the movie "The Battle of Britain".




I LOVE Cavanaugh!!!! That frikkin He-111 still gets me every time I open that door to the hangar and pop inside right under its nose. That museum is where I found out my grandfather was an engine mechanic (props) on B24's stationed in Italy. Dang, we're gonna have to have a get-together at one of these museums one day!

The Love Field air museum has a LOT less actual aircraft...I was rather disappointed in it, until I noticed that all of the volunteers there were WW2 vets themselves. I've got a pic of me talking with a British gentleman who was a Horsha glider pilot! So, less aircraft, better conversation (and awesome models, if anybody needs some ideas for their crafting).


----------



## Messy1 (May 10, 2008)

In the midwest, the only decent museum close to me is the SAC museum in Ashland, Ne right outside of Omaha. They have mostly aircraft from the Cold war, but the highlight is right in the the glass atrium entrance, you walk underneath a SR71 Blackbird. Really gives you a good viewm and a great idea on how big this plane really is! This alone make it worth the trip!!

If you look at the top pic, you can only really make out the top part of the aircraft on the right side of the atrium. 

I am planning on going back there in the very near future, and taking a ton of pics. Wish this museum had more WW2 aircraft, but it is a great museum none the less.


----------



## Freebird (May 10, 2008)

Elvis said:


> That crap house?!
> PLEASE!
> I right around the corner from Pegasus.
> Actually, its not so much _who_ you get the coffee from, but just how well its made.
> ...



The Metal Crab is still there, and the Planetarium, but the Maritime Museum will be closing soon.  They have expanded the facilities up on the mountain, it costs a little more to ride up on the gondola but the restaurant other stuff are available year-round. 

You will probably come for the Winter Olympics right?

I'm afraid your US Greenback won't be be worth nearly what it was before...

But still ahead of the Peso. {at least at the time I write this}


----------



## Elvis (May 11, 2008)

You know, I never did go up on Grouse Mountain.
After _experiencing_ mad the Capilano Bridge, we drove up there but it was so socked in by the clouds, we decided it wasn't worth the trip.
No, probably won't go for the Olympics, but I do plan on getting back up there, one of these days.
I understand there's a jazz club in Gastown called "The Cellar". I know a guy who plays there often, so I was hoping to catch one of his performances while I was there.
When? Wish I had a better idea.
Sorry to hear the Maritime Museum will be closing.


Elvis


----------

